# glandular fever question



## NZChick (Nov 19, 2001)

Hi all. I had the wonderful blessing (NOT) of having the dreded glandular fever back in December and was off work for 3 months. So, it's now almost August and I still feel so tired. So tired that no matter how much I sleep I just feel like I could do with another few hours or so. I'm finding it really hard to concentrate at work...I stare off into space a lot and get mental blocks all the time. I've lost my zest for life and don't like going out to activities at night the same anymore. I recently got involved in a relationship and have passed it on to him (blood test confirmed it). Supposedly I'm contagious for up to a year. Now he's tired all the time too. Will this ever go away? I feel like my life has been taken even more than just with the ibs. PS: I'm so happy to see a tiki on the graemlins I'm from New Zealand where these come from!!


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

> quote: Will this ever go away?


Here's a terrible answer: It might, it might not. I think what you really need to do is let your body heal for a long time. This virus is nasty, and it takes the immune system a long time to get back into working order. I had Glandular Fever (here in the US we call it Mono or Epstein-Barr, in case any US'ers are having trouble figuring out what Glandular Fever is) when I was a teenager - I was very sick for a long time, and never did quite get back to 100%. It wasn't, however, until I became an adult that I got really sick again, and finally got diagnosed with ME and FMS. So, I had several years where I was almost normal, and my daily life was affected minimally at the most. Just let yourself rest and recuperate, and try not to push anymore than you absolutely have to, or your body will just crash on you. ((gentle hugs)) I hope this helps, and isn't too depressing!


----------

